# Sexy Neighbour



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I was shocked to see my well fit hot looking divorced neighbour knocking on the door last night.

"I'm so horny that I can't stand it." she said. 
"I want to go out, get drunk & get a good hard fuck. Are you free tonight?"

"Fuckin right I am!" I replied enthusiastically.

"Wonderful." she said. 
"Would you mind my kids?"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

